# How do I catch the shows that get pushed back?



## deb1223 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, so what do you do about shows that run late - for example, CBS shows seem to run late every Sunday night - starting with 60 Minutes and into Cold Case, etc. Does TiVO not get these schedule changes?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

deb1223 said:


> Ok, so what do you do about shows that run late - for example, CBS shows seem to run late every Sunday night - starting with 60 Minutes and into Cold Case, etc. Does TiVO not get these schedule changes?


No, TiVo doesn't.

The real reason is that that CBS never announces how far the shows will be pushed back, so Tribune (the guide data provider) can't update the guide data with that information, and because there is no updated guide data TiVo can't try to make it available to your TiVo to use.

But even if CBS tried to push out that information, I don't think it could be fast enough to matter. The reason that the CBS shows get pushed back is because CBS doesn't schedule enough time for live sports earlier in the day, so sports overrun their timeslot and push everything back. But nobody knows how big the pushback is going to be until the game ends. So for the 1st show after the game you'd only have about 1 commercial break worth of time to push the new info all the way from CBS to your TiVo. For the later shows you would have an hour or two to push the data, but even so that is vastly faster than the guide update system is designed for. It is doing well if it can turn around data in 24 hours.

(And partly because of that, and partly to reduce the load on TiVo's servers, your TiVo only checks for new guide data approximately once every 24 hours; plus once it has the guide data it takes it an hour or so to index it before it can use it to make decisions about what to record).

As a TiVo user about all you can do is use the padding functionality TiVo provides and add a large end pad to those shows that run on CBS on Sundays. (For example, my season pass for Cold Case has 1 hour of padding on the end).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Move to the West coast


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

deb1223 said:


> Ok, so what do you do about shows that run late - for example, CBS shows seem to run late every Sunday night - starting with 60 Minutes and into Cold Case, etc. Does TiVO not get these schedule changes?


I always pad the latest show that I have scheduled for CBS. As a rule, my SP for Cold Case is always padded by an hour also just like the poster above. If I want to Tivo the movie after Cold Case, I change the 1 hour padding to the movie and remove the padding from my Cold Case so as not to cause conflicts with my tuners.


----------

